# Hawker Typhoon Mk. Ib vs Heinkel He 219A-7....



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2014)

As it seems, one can't put a poll in a already existing thread, or I can't see it.....anyhoo, have been looking what to do after Helmut Henz '109 E....and I can't decide!

Sooo.....the Typhoon or the Uhu?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2014)

The Typhoon sounds great.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks great too Herr Doktor......but so does the Uhu!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2014)

Uhu!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2014)

Ja, ja natürlich....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2014)

This isn't helping!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 12, 2014)

Well old boy. The Airfix 1/24th scale Typhoon, right?
Then first of all, clear out all the empty beer bottles from your flat, along with the empty curry containers and the odd, left-over Judy. Then you'll have room to build the Typhoon.
It's just got to be done old chap - you _know_ it's right !


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 12, 2014)

I know old boy, just want it to look official...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2014)

And don't refuel the Typhoon with beer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Unless it's Fürstenberg, Budvar, Tyskie or Zywiec?


----------



## Siddley (Oct 13, 2014)

Tiffie's are great, but I like the Uhu better...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 13, 2014)

Lucky13 said:


> Unless it's Fürstenberg, Budvar, Tyskie or Zywiec?



Not sure if the Napier Sabre engine would stand the Z-stoff or T-stoff.


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 11, 2015)

Revell 1/32 Heinkel He 219 A-7 Uhu for £35 at Relish Models....not too bad, or?


----------

